# IPilot Link ?



## wilmingtonreds (Mar 31, 2013)

So I just put a down payment on a new ipb inshore 16 and I want to get IPilot on it. What all do I need to run IPilot and what is the cost going to look like. Also I am new on here so I hope i posted this on the right page. Thanks


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

There are 2 versions of i pilot. 1) I pilot that can not be connected to a Humminbird FF/CP it stores 6 spot locks and 6 i Tracks. 55 lb thrusts cost about 1500 and all you need to add is batteries and wiring.

2) I pilot link, this can be connected to (not required) to a Humminbird FF/CP via ethernet. It can store 16 spot lock and 16 i tracks on the control head of the trolling motor. It can store 50 i tracks and 2500 waypoints on the Humminbird FF/CP. You can also control most all functions of the trolling motor from the fish finder (every thing except manual steering). It lets you see the spot locks and i tracks on the FF, you ca nalso create and navigate routes on the FF. These cost about 1800 for a 55lb thrust model. I think the cheapest HB FF/GPS you can get to work with it is about 1000.


----------



## wilmingtonreds (Mar 31, 2013)

which model hummingbird do you recommend that i get to run with the ipilot


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Unless money/budget is no object, what kind of fishing do you do 95% of the time?


----------



## wilmingtonreds (Mar 31, 2013)

Well honestly I do all kinds of fishing allot of docks an creeks for reds and trout as well as bass fishing big lakes I just can't spend much more than a grand


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

Umm just iPilot alone on a 55 se trolling motor gonna set ya back a grand without batteries or a fish finder. If your looking for all of this plus iPilot link you going into the 2 grand range.


----------

